# Aquael Unimax Pro 250 canister filter



## Nitehood (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi all,
I have a 55gal long freshwater aquarium. My HOB Penguin Emporer has served me well for over 12 years. It has finally retired (it runs but makes a horrid noise). I bought a Fluval 305 and am not happy with it. My tank is not crystal clean any more.

I am thinking of getting a Aquael Unimax Pro 250 canister filter with the 9 watt UV. Dr. Fosters has them on clearence. Now this could be bad since I cant find them any where else (if it breaks down and I am assuming they are not being made anymore).

What are your opinions and especially your experience with the Aquael Unimax Pro 250 canister filters?

~Nitehood


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&sour ... f&aqi=&oq=

Had to google it, never had any experience with them.
On your Emp. and it`s noise problem.
Do you know the most likely cause is the impeller shaft is worn out, and can be replaced?
You could probably get it back in service for less than $20.
Just a thought.


----------



## gfry (Oct 20, 2009)

I bought one. It arrived with the quartz casing for the UV bulb broken and the bulb cracked. Called the Doctors and they sent me a new casing and bulb. Washed it, loaded the media, filled it with water, hooked it up, primed it and it immediately started leaking around the handle where the inlet/outlet connections are. I plugged it in just for the heck of it and nothing happened.

Called the Doctors again and they shipped me a new one. Washed it, loaded the media, filled it with water, hooked it up, primed it and this one immediately started leaking around the handle where the inlet/outlet connections are just like the first one. So, I plugged this one in just for the heck of it and guess what? Nothing happened.

I took it apart so I could see the impeller and plugged it in. The impeller stayed as still as a dead worm. If I poked it, it would turn but it wouldn't restart after power was removed and reapplied without poking the impeller again.

I returned the second one for a refund.

Do yourself a favor and get something else.


----------



## FlyHigh (Nov 15, 2009)

Wow, 12 years with the same product, any product in the era we live in is fantastic. We live in an era now where it's cheaper to throw out your old printer and buy a whole new printer that comes with ink then it is to just buy replacement ink cartridges when you run out. I'd say either try to replace the impeller shaft or replace your Emperor with a new one since it served you so well and hope for another 12 years.


----------



## Nitehood (Nov 2, 2009)

FlyHigh said:


> Wow, 12 years with the same product, any product in the era we live in is fantastic. We live in an era now where it's cheaper to throw out your old printer and buy a whole new printer that comes with ink then it is to just buy replacement ink cartridges when you run out. I'd say either try to replace the impeller shaft or replace your Emperor with a new one since it served you so well and hope for another 12 years.


Yep it was a dandy! I noticed several years back that the Emperor Penguin is now made by Marineland. I had to get replacement filters from them. I am not sure if the actual unit is as good as before. My old unit has some hard water deposits on it that wont even come off with a knife, it is so embedded after all this time, but it did a fantastic job!

I was just trying to go a little more modern, less noisy (tho my son complains now that he cant sleep in the living room any more because he cant hear the gentle gurgling of running water anymore :lol: ) and a bit more pleasing to the eyes. HOB filters can be ugly.

~Nitehood


----------



## FlyHigh (Nov 15, 2009)

Well, you may want to consider a canister filter. You could aim the jet or spray bar at any angle you wish along the surface. You could get anything from no agitation to a slight ripple giving you some water noise or even angle the jet up slightly more to give you a constant gurgling sound. The canister sits under you tank in the stand and is itself completely silent and out of sight. To me the maintenance between a HOB and a canister is the same but I have a Rena XP3 and XP2 which makes cleaning mind numbingly simple and spill-less. Personally, after my experience with my Renas, I wouldn't go back to HOB filters even on smaller tanks unless I had no place to put the canister. That's not a knock against HOBs but a nod toward my Renas. There are some other great brands of canisters out there two. Also look into Eheims and the Fluval FX5.


----------



## Nitehood (Nov 2, 2009)

FlyHigh said:


> Well, you may want to consider a canister filter. You could aim the jet or spray bar at any angle you wish along the surface. You could get anything from no agitation to a slight ripple giving you some water noise or even angle the jet up slightly more to give you a constant gurgling sound. The canister sits under you tank in the stand and is itself completely silent and out of sight. To me the maintenance between a HOB and a canister is the same but I have a Rena XP3 and XP2 which makes cleaning mind numbingly simple and spill-less. Personally, after my experience with my Renas, I wouldn't go back to HOB filters even on smaller tanks unless I had no place to put the canister. That's not a knock against HOBs but a nod toward my Renas. There are some other great brands of canisters out there two. Also look into Eheims and the Fluval FX5.


I do have a Fluval 305. Its quite, but my water is not as clean/clear. Maybe its not a good brand/model for my 55 gal long. I only have 2 small African cichlids and 2 corys in there. This hasnt changed for the last 6 months. I have had the Fluval for 2 months now.

I do a water change (about 15%) every 2 weeks, vacuuming the rocks as I do it. My routine has not changed in years. Only the HOB penguin for the Fluval 305.

~Nitehood


----------

